# sw solo semigloss for trim and doors



## azzurri (Feb 27, 2014)

Just want to get some feedback on spraying this product. Open time, . My local sw store just brought it in and I wanna give it a try. Want to know if anyone is using it on interior trim and doors and how well it performs. Thanks


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

For anyone new to spraying it is very easy to work with. Hangs well with very little tendency to sag on you. Pretty hard finish, not the best but much better than a latex.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Good finish, levels well. I like it better than PC, but not as hard as PC either, so it's a tradeoff. 

Good stuff overall.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

MikeCalifornia said:


> For anyone new to spraying it is very easy to work with. Hangs well with very little tendency to sag on you. Pretty hard finish, not the best but much better than a latex.


Thinking it is a latex.:blink:


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

It's a nice product. Brushing it takes a learning curve as it has short open time.


----------



## azzurri (Feb 27, 2014)

Andyman said:


> It's a nice product. Brushing it takes a learning curve as it has short open time.


Thanks for the feedback, highly appreciated. Used it today on a test run on a piece of installed baseboard, looks good and open time was better then I thought in comparisson to the manor hall semi which I was trying out as well. Any thoughts on comparing the two and does anyone share the same experience? I guess my biggest thing is that when I spray and some overspray falls on an unsprayed piece I dont want it to be rough like I was experiencing from some other enamels I have been using previosly. (Open time) I have noticed in the past that the contractor grade semigloss (general paint tradesman series) had long open time but the quality was lacking, but now im doing higher end work and that wont cut it quality wise.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

mudbone said:


> Thinking it is a latex.:blink:


Its 100% acrylic thanks!! PM200 and 400 are latex or acrylic/vinyl if you want to get technical.


----------



## Baldwin0022 (Mar 9, 2014)

I've used it many times, it is a nice quality paint, very easy to use when spraying. I don't like it as much for brushing, it tends not to lay down as the best. I generally always use pro classic because of the overall durability, and bonding factor. Of course pro classic takes some time to get used to as it likes to sag easily. Solo is has more of a shine, I prefer the lower sheen that pro classic has to offer, gives it more of a high end look. You could always go with he pro classic acrylic/alkyd as well, it is even nicer, easier to use, but of course more smelly.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

azzurri said:


> Thanks for the feedback, highly appreciated. Used it today on a test run on a piece of installed baseboard, looks good and open time was better then I thought in comparisson to the manor hall semi which I was trying out as well. Any thoughts on comparing the two and does anyone share the same experience? I guess my biggest thing is that when I spray and some overspray falls on an unsprayed piece I dont want it to be rough like I was experiencing from some other enamels I have been using previosly. (Open time) I have noticed in the past that the contractor grade semigloss (general paint tradesman series) had long open time but the quality was lacking, but now im doing higher end work and that wont cut it quality wise.


Rule #1: If you don't want over spray on something, mask it. Period. 

Don't even take a chance because it'll end up causing more work for you for no reason than to mask things off. I'm assuming your talking about spraying trim in place (installed)? If so, better to be safe than sorry. You could mask with paper and tape, probably the cheapest solution next to plastic. 

If it is very LIGHT over spray you might be able to come with a 320 grit or so and just knock off the dust, but then you have to clean it again etc. You'll have to try and see which one is faster/easier for you.

Good luck!


----------



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm using Solo SG for the first time on trim and six panel smooth doors. I usually use ProClassic WB but thought I'd try this for spaying the doors hearing the Solo doesn't sag as bad. Turns out I ended up brush the doors, Ugh! Doesn't layout as nice as PC, added Floetrol to extend open time, but it seemed to dry out too fast that I couldn't feather the brush marks. I tried using a small foam roller and going back with brush or just brushing, didn't make a difference. Didn't have issues with casing or baseboards, don't think I'll be using it again, at least for doors.


----------



## George Escamilla (Apr 28, 2014)

So I used it (solo) on a few projects. Exterior front doors, previously painted garage doors, and new hand rails and spindles primed by cover stain. I really liked it but I did run into a problem using it. I saw that the following day a milky haze build up would form on areas painted. The haze easily wiped off. Has any one else found that happening? I asked at a couple stores and was told no one else has mentioned it. I used it on different jobs and in different weather conditions. I use SW multi-surface acrylic now as I like the hardness in that product. I'm glad to be part of this group of fine painters. God bless us all


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

That might have something to do with cover stain being oil based and solo being water (latex) based. But who knows.

I try to never mix the two, even if they are dry. If I'm forced to do so I'll use a barrier/bridge coat between the two. Better be safe than sorry.


----------

